# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  قرار دادن رمز روی پایگاه داده Sql

## sadeghjun

سلام
من یه پایگاه داده sql با خود vs2012 درست کردم اما نمیدونم چه جوری باید روش رمز بذارم. 
چون اطلاعات اینجوری امن نیست.
من قبلا با access کار میکردم اونجا میشد. اما در  sql نمیدونم.
میشه راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## behnam-soft

سلام
منظورت زمانیه که خودت می خوای وارد پایگاه دادت بشی یا زمانیکه کاربر قصد داره از برنامه ای که نوشتی استفاده کنه و اطلاعات رو بخونه؟

----------


## sadeghjun

هردوش
منظورم اینه که کسی نتونه به غیر از کاربر برنامه ای که نوشتم به محتویات دیتابیس دسترسی پیدا کنه. مثلا فایل دینتابیس رو باز بکنه و اطلاعاتش رو ببینه.

----------


## sadeghjun

سلام
هیچ یاری رسانی نیست!!

----------


## sadeghjun

سلام
میشه کمک کنید

----------


## mohsenasm

با سلام
اگه اشتباه متوجه نشده باشم

 وقتی که برنامتون میخواد به SQL وصل بشه: من دو راه میشناسم
1- SQL Server authentication :با یوزر و پس این کار انجام میشه
2- windows Authentication 
مورد اول رو احتیاج داریم:
برای این کار وارد SQL بشین
روی Object Explorer --> Security --> login --> sa راست کلیک کنین و Properties رو بزنین
توی صفحه General پسورد رو بدید
توی صفحه Login ، Status رو Enable کنین
بعد هم برنامتون از یوزر sa و پس شما باید وارد بشه
 http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms188670.aspx

وقتی کاربر میخواد به برنامتون وصل بشه:
یه جدول درست کنین که توش یوزر و پس نگه بدارید
بعد صفحه اول برنامه یوزر و پس رو میگیره و با جدول چک میکه و اگه درست بود فرم های بعدی میان.

----------


## sadeghjun

سلام
شرمنده من متوجه نشدم نمیدونم کجا باید برم.
وقتی روی دیتابیس در vs2012 کلیک راست میکنم و Modify Connection رو میزنم. روی دکمه Advance یه قسمت داره به نام Integrated Security که وقتی False میشه میتونیم پسورد بذاریم ولی وقتی تایید میکنم نام سرور رو ازم میخواد. 
1 - چی باید بزنم؟
2 - آیا اگه برنامه رو به یه جای دیگه منتقل کنم کار میکنه یا فقط رو سیستم خودم کار میکنه.

----------


## mohsenasm

با سلام
راستش این چیز هایی که من گفتم برای وقتیه که SQL Server روی سیستمتون نصب باشه 
بعد هم برید توی اونو این کار ها رو انجام بدید

جواب سوال اولتون رو نمیدونم ولی حدث میزنم که اسم یورزتون یا اسم سیستمتون توی شبکه رو بخواد (برای من که اینجوریه) که در این صورت مداخله ای با مورد سول دومتون نداره.(یعنی ربطی نداره برنامه رو کجا میبرید)

ولی برای سوال دومتون اگه کار هایی رو که گفتم انجام بدی ( رمز روی sa بذارید ) قاعدتاً نباید رو کامپیوتر دیگه مشکلی پیش بیاد.

----------


## sadeghjun

سلام
من Sql server 2012 رو نصب کردم رو سیستم.

----------


## sadeghjun

کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟؟

----------

